# new to steriods



## rob_schwar (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello i am pretty new to steroids i have taken dbol when i was 21 i am now 29 i am 5'8 70kgs im thinking about taking dbol again on a 6 week cycle with noladex and liv 52 can someone let me know if this is the right way to do it or should i stack with deca or test remembering im a begginer i have done my research and know of the dangers of orals and to complet PCT etc... thanks


----------



## JonP (Mar 7, 2012)

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 8, 2012)

rob_schwar said:


> Hello i am pretty new to steroids i have taken dbol when i was 21 i am now 29 i am 5'8 70kgs im thinking about taking dbol again on a 6 week cycle with noladex and liv 52 can someone let me know if this is the right way to do it or should i stack with deca or test remembering im a begginer i have done my research and know of the dangers of orals and to complet PCT etc... thanks


 
Check the Anabolic Zone forum.  Tons of info there.

Some amazing and comprehensive beginner threads:

- Steroid Guide (read it all, but it also talks about "THE BASE CYCLE" sort of for beginners)
- First Cycle and PCT (read it all)

Look around.


----------

